# beamer



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2013)

bonjour j'ai acheté la licence pour le logiciel beamer.
Au boud d'un certain temps quand le film est lancé, le film se coupe.
En regardant mon ordinateur, je constate que beamer s'est fermé.
J'aimerais savoir pourquoi et est ce que il y a une solution au problème.
Merci.


----------

